# Hello from Sacramento



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello,
I have already found some props in this forum in just 2 days of browsing that I am in awe of. I must now change my plans for next year, please don't tell my wife. I built a version of the Scare FX witch and some other props from websites I have found and am glad I have found some Halloween forums to find more great ideas. Well, I better get started building to avoid the Halloween crunch. Pics of my props from the last 2 years can be found at, 
http://zlalomz.googlepages.com/spiderriderhalloween


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Props look great. Good lighting. Excellent photography. You have found a new home. Welcome to the forum. 

I really like the spider. 


Now, there is less than a year left, you'd better get busy.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Spider Rider.
Love your props, great work!
Glad to have you aboard!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome Sacto :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Spidey! Your props look awsome! Glad to have you among us.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

That spider is really cool... (and so is everything else) welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Spider Rider. Good to have you here.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome to the forum......take off your shoes and stay awhile.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Spider Rider. Great pics. Spider is definitely coool!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I only have a computer at work so I don't post on weekends. This year I swear to start earlier to get the big stuff done with your help. 

I just realized that I had a Halloween dream last night that included forgetting to get enough candy for the kids and setting up the props late. Halloween perfomance anxiety? This is just for fun, right?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome on in!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

welcome Spider Rider, I hope you enjoy your stay with us :devil:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, Spider Rider! Great props! Love the bright green goo on the witch cauldron, like to know the technique. Everything looks awesome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hola Spider Rider. Nice to have you along for the ride. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Zombie-F, I've been a fan of your website for a couple of years but for some reason I have never stumbled upon the forum 'till now. My wife can't believe I am showing her pictures of possible projects for next year already. I find something I must build every time I visit.

The green goo, dynoflyer is just expanding insulation foam (brand name "Great Stuff") painted flourescent green. If you check the links on Scare FX's website, several of the witch builders used different looks of the witch's brew bubbling over. I might add some bones to it for next year.


----------

